# Where to buy Giant TCR T-Mobile (2004)



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,

I'm trying to find a TCR T-Mobile frameset for a reasonable price (size Large) . I've called most Giant Dealers around my area and no one has it. I've found a store in Colorado which has it in stock, but they sell it for 1600$ which I find overpriced.

Thank you


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

well - you're specifically asking for Tmobile colours. If you don't care about the theme - the TCR Comp 3 is only around 1600 MSRP. Might as well buy that.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

Guess it all depends on how bad you want one. Its pretty well known that most Giant carbon frames are hard to come by in certain areas and you dont make it easier on yourself by wanting a specific one. I d try ebay, there is usualy a TMobile or 2 on there and have you looked in the classified section here? The guy at your shop prolly knows how hard they are to come by so hes trying to make a little extra cash. I d suggest looking throughout the net, but then the question because do you feel more comfortable spending that type of cash on a frame you ve only seen pics of, or the frame at that Colorado store that I m guessing you could go look at in person. Good luck and let us know if you find what your looking for.
Deastin


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you to all. Last year, I was quoted 1200$ for the same frameset, but I guess the demand went up. I just wanted to get the frameset in T-Mobile to be different because everyone has a TCR in my area. It's certainly not a valid reason and I don't think it's enough to pay the price difference. I'm not an impulsive buyer, so I'll wait. I'm now looking at the Fondriest Domino Plus.

Thank you for advice.


----------

